# Shimano M520 Clipless Pedals



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jan 2011)

Free to a good home, I'll even pay the postage...well, work will!!

Pair of Shimano M520 clipless pedals. Couple of years old with a few thousand miles on them but still in good working order. They're black ones. No cleats - get your own!!

I can't dictate but it'd be a nice idea if these went to someone who hasn't yet tried clipless pedals and wanted to give them a go without spending too much money.

Drop a dibs below if you're interested and I'll PM you for an address.


----------



## potsy (29 Jan 2011)

Nice gesture

I have a pair of these on both my bikes and can fully recommend them as an introduction to clipless, go on somebody snap them up.


----------



## Night Train (29 Jan 2011)

I would be interested in them please, if they are still available.
They would go on my KMX so I can get a few miles on it without my feet disappearing under the front axle.
Thank you.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jan 2011)

Yes, nice gesture. 

It's what I use on my Basso and I've got no complaints about them.


----------



## MacB (29 Jan 2011)

3BM forgot to mention but he also includes an offer to pick up your medical bills when you have an, oh so hilarious, clipless moment


----------



## rich p (30 Jan 2011)

MacB said:


> 3BM forgot to mention but he also includes an offer to pick up your medical bills when you have an, oh so hilarious, clipless moment




That only happens to cack handed buffoons Mac!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Jan 2011)

Gone to the six minutes past nine, Night Train to Manchester!


Well, that was as easy as falling into a taxi, eh Mac?


----------



## MacB (30 Jan 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Gone to the six minutes past nine, Night Train to Manchester!
> 
> 
> Well, that was as easy as falling into a taxi, eh Mac?




Ah, but would I have been able to execute the, graceful, triple back flip if I'd been clipped in?


----------



## Skyfoil (30 Jan 2011)

Wow, I've just bought some new ones of these and fitted them this afternoon.

It's great of you to offer them to newbies. I'd have gone for them a week or so ago.

I went for my first ride this afternoon with them fitted to my Giant Escape 1. It wasn't as scary as I was expecting. I did have the springs set as loose as possible though. Just in case.


----------



## Tynan (30 Jan 2011)

very practical for urban commuters too I suggest, very happy with my original ones two and half years on


----------

